# Lye heavy?



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

I got distracted while soaping today (always a bad thing), and forgot to add five ounces of castor oil. which would have been 2.5% of my total oils. I plugged the numbers into the lye calculator, and got a superfat of between 1 and 2%. I'm thinking I ruined this batch.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not ruined, really. One option, if you don't want to use it as-is, is to use it for laundry soap, where a low superfat is a good thing. You could also cut it up into chunks or shred it and rebatch it, adding the missing castor oil.


----------

